# Dos Slide Show program?



## domtor (Jun 19, 2002)

I have an old laptop that I would like to view a slide show of pictures on. Could someone please give me a clue If such a program for dos exists, I would like to set it up so as soon as It boot It automatically runs the slide show program and the Images keep looping, I have been able to do this in windows but I am looking for a simple dos solution to achieve the same result, any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Doonz (Jun 13, 2002)

intresting Idea....did a search and this is what I found

http://www.multimediaware.com/qv/

never saw it before searching....so good luck....post here on how it works out


----------



## domtor (Jun 19, 2002)

Thanks!


----------



## domtor (Jun 19, 2002)

I found a program called Gphoto,now the problem is getting the thing to boot from dos and lanch automaticaly.I have loaded dos and edited the autoexec file to launch the program but now I am getting an error ."load error: no DPMI".I dont know what thats about.


----------



## domtor (Jun 19, 2002)

Sorry the Name of the program is called Gaze. Gphoto is the windows screen saver that I use to veiw photos.


----------



## Doonz (Jun 13, 2002)

So how did it work out???


----------

